# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 10:26)

Venho inaugurar o tópico de Seguimento do Sul. 

Desde Aljustrel, reporto céu limpo e uma brisa constante, provavelmente do quadrante Norte.

O termómetro, dentro do habitual radiation shield, já se ambientou na rua, num espaço minimamente arejado e representativo para efectuar medições.

São quase 12:30h, mas a temperatura ainda tem muito para subir, estando, de momento, nos *15,8 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 11:19)

Grande salto na temperatura, que já vai nos *17,7 ºC*.

O vento sopra fraco, mas constante de NO.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2009 às 12:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> São quase 12:30h, mas a temperatura ainda tem muito para subir, estando, de momento, nos *15,8 ºC*.



Será que não querias dizer são quase 10:30 .

Por aqui, cáu limpo e sigo com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

Boas malta,

Por aqui sigo com 22.0ºC e houve a alteração da direcção do vento de N para SE/E embora fraco!!

Está a entrar o levante...

O ceu encontra-se com poucas nuvens (pequenos cumulos)!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 17:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que não querias dizer são quase 10:30 .



Tens razão. 

Acordei cedo e até me desorientei com as horas.

---

Por Évora, encontro-me, de momento, com *25,5 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

V.R.S.A.

Max: 25.1ºC

Agora:20.9ºC

Ceu limpo e vento mais fraco, agora de SW/S!


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mai 2009 às 23:15)

Boas,


O dia foi razoavelmente agradável no que à temperatura diz respeito, apenas pela tarde o vento incomodou um pouco.


Mínima de 7,3ºC

Máxima 22,5ºC



Amanhã espero um dia mais quentinho


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,9 ºC (16h40)
Mínima = 6,7 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*A madrugada foi muito fresca e o vento moderado de leste não deixou subir muito a temperatura ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 01:02)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 14.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 23.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 12:48)

Algumas medições efectuadas durante o dia de ontem:


8:37h: *10,5 ºC* em Alcácer do Sal (esta registou *9,6 ºC* às 8h e *13,1 ºC* às 9h, pelo que estes *10,5 ºC* são possíveis nesta hora intermédia)
8:50h: *13,0 ºC* em Grândola (*13,1 ºC* na estação meteorológica de Alcácer do Sal, do IM)
9:00h: *16,5 ºC* no Canal Caveira, 10 km a Sul de Grândola
9:15h: *13,0 ºC* em Alvalade (estação meteorológica do IM sem dados)

---

O carro que providenciou estas leituras tem leituras bastante fiáveis, com uma margem de erro habitual de cerca de *0,5 ºC*, e encontrou-se sempre em bom andamento.

Tirando estas medições, todas as outras foram feitas com um sensor devidamente protegido por um radiation shield, colocado num local razoavelmente arejado, nas zonas onde permanecia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

Uma fotografia do local onde coloquei o RS, por debaixo de uma árvore, num pequeno jardim, aquando das medições de ontem, em Aljustrel.
Tento sempre efectuar este tipo de medições em zonas o mais arejadas, sombrias e ajardinadas possível, quando me desloco, nestas viagens habituais.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 17:16)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 27.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2009 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e temperatura agradável, o vento soprou moderado a forte de leste.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 18.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (3 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco  [ Leste ]

> 24.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 16:08)

Acho que pela primeira vez este ano, há EMA's a superar a barreira dos 30ºC nos valores de temperatura horários.

A Barrosinha em Alcácer do Sal, seguia às 15h com 31,1ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Mai 2009 às 16:57)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado

> 29.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2009 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas a taparem o sol de vez em quando, e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima; 16.4ºC
actual: 18.3ºC

De referir que a máxima é atingida nestes dias sempre entre as 10 horas e as 11 horas depois começa a descer ao longo do resto do dia.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas a taparem o sol de vez em quando, e vento moderado de leste.
> 
> Máxima: 24.3ºC
> mínima; 16.4ºC
> ...



Quando estou de férias ai no Algarve vejo muito isso os dias a começar com 30ºC ou mais e a partir ali do inicio da tarde começa a refrescar com vento húmido...Acontece muitas vezes!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2009 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima =* 26,7 ºC* (17h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima =* 26,7 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Mai 2009 às 23:46)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 19.0ºC


----------



## rbsmr (4 Mai 2009 às 00:42)

Ei pessoal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Estão acordados aí no Sul?







às 00.45 essa massa de nuvens está a deslocar-se para norte em direcção ao Algarve!!! Provavelmente não é nada... mas...
Vejam a evolução no sat24
Aqui fica a imagem de radar...


----------



## frederico (4 Mai 2009 às 01:38)




----------



## Brunomc (4 Mai 2009 às 16:07)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco 

> 30.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = *27,0 ºC* (14h52)
Mínima = 14,8 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2009 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de leste.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 17.4ºC

Que bom, dias normais aqui no Algarve enquanto o resto anda muito perto dos 30ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2009 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está uma agradável tarde de Verão, com céu limpo, um pouco de vento, e temperatura neste momento nos 26,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
Bela tarde para estar numa praia...para quem pode...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mai 2009 às 16:08)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 31.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mai 2009 às 19:26)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado SW/W

> 26.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mai 2009 às 23:46)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco [ quase nulo ]

> 20.0ºC


Está uma noite agradável..estou com temperatura tropical  

destaque para o vento que está mesmo muito fraco


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = *28,2 ºC* (17h03)
Mínima = 16,9 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima =* 28,2 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Mai 2009 às 11:51)

C:\Documents and Settings\Proprietário\Os meus documentos\ACAPO\As minhas imagens\radar 06 maio.jpg

Será que que ha percepitaçãop no Alto Alentejo?


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2009 às 11:59)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Proprietário\Os meus documentos\ACAPO\As minhas imagens\radar 06 maio.jpg
> 
> Será que que ha percepitaçãop no Alto Alentejo?



Bom dia!

Copiar o link das fotos pelo endereço do computador não as faz surgir aqui 

Dá uma vista de olhos aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


Quanto à pergunta em si, e mesmo sem ver a imagem, trata-se provavelmente de um erro de radar, uma vez que é impossível estar a ocorrer precipitação, já que o satélite não mostra qualquer nebulosidade na área em questão!


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 12:00)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Proprietário\Os meus documentos\ACAPO\As minhas imagens\radar 06 maio.jpg
> 
> Será que que ha percepitaçãop no Alto Alentejo?



Isso é uma falha no radar ou outra coisa qualquer que ainda não percebi o que   Se vires a imagem de Satélite tira todas as duvidas e não se vê nem uma nuvem sobre Portugal a esta hora


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Mai 2009 às 12:16)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Copiar o link das fotos pelo endereço do computador não as faz surgir aqui
> 
> ...



obrigado pela dica de postar fotos, pois realmente estranhei, quando fui ver a imagem do radar do IM das 10H de hoje tinha percepitação na zona de portalegre por aí.Deve ser memo erro


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 15:52)

Em Alcacer do Sal o carro marca 30°C e sai de Setubal com 22°C


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2009 às 15:57)

Estremoz: Tarde com céu parcialmente nublado (2/8) por nuvens de calor. Temperatura a rondar os 29 ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 16:01)

Vejo cúmulos a este e bem grande um deles!


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 16:13)

Em Grândola estão segundo o carro 28°C...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2009 às 16:14)

Últimos dados on line:

Local Temperatura Humidade Pressão	Condições Vento	Actualizado
Évora 29.0 °C 23%	1021.2 hPa Céu limpo Calmo	16:03
Beja 28 °C 42% 1021 hPa Céu limpo NORTE / - 	14:00
Faro 25 °C 44% 1020 hPa Céu limpo ESTE / 15 km/h / 4.1 m/s 15:30
Portalegre 31.0 °C 	19% 1019.9 hPa Parcialmente nublado OES-NOROESTE / 9.3 km/h 15:59
Sagres 25 °C 44%	1020 hPa Céu limpo ESTE / 15 km/h 15:30
Sines 27 °C 34% 1020 hPa Céu limpo NORTE / - 15:00

Fonte: UnderGround


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

Primeira tarde típica de Verão pela região. A nebulosidade que surge nas horas centrais do dia está muitas vezes associada à formação de uma depressão de origem térmica nas horas de maior calor; com o cair da tarde dá-se uma dissipação de toda a nebulosidade e muito, mesmo muito, raramente este tipo de tempo, muito característico nas tardes de Verão na região, origina focos tormentosos.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

Neste momento em grândola registo 21,0°C, 27%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 22:31)

Agora em grândola estão 16,5°C, 45%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 16.5ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Actualmente por grândola:
16,1°C
51%HR
1026hpa 
ponto de orvalho:5,8°C 
2,2km/h NNE


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = *29,3 ºC* (16h11)
Mínima = 16,2 ºC (04h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,3 ºC* (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2009 às 00:16)

Está a ficar uma madrugada fresca! aqui por grândola vou com 14,5°C, 58%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco quase nulo. Vai ser uma mínima mais baixa do que o que esperava.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2009 às 10:24)

Mínima em Grândola de 9,2°C...


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Mai 2009 às 10:59)

Boas.
Em Faro 27ºC 
Vento 100º 07kt, pressão 1018hpa e húmidade 33%


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2009 às 11:56)

Mais um belo dia de Verão!!!!
27,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes...aqui em Lagoa também não deve andar longe...MUITO BOM para a praia!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Boas, depois de ter atingido os 26.3ºC, agora a temperatura já desceu e sigo com 22.8ºC neste momento.

De salientar que hoje termina a corrente de leste, e hoje vai ser o dia mais quente no Algarve, é sempre assim quando acaba o leste e muda para oeste/noroeste e faz com que o calor que tem feito no Alentejo desça até ao litoral algarvio. Por isso, a pequena descida da temperatura não aplica-se ao Algarve.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

Hoje em Grândola a mínima foi de 9,2°C e a máxima de 28,1°C...

Agora estão 23,7°C


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco W

> 23.0ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

Noite agradável por Grândola com uma temperatura de 17,2°C, 61%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 28,9 ºC (12h41)
Mínima = 15,2 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mai 2009 às 10:11)

Boas,


Finalmente SEXTA ...!!!! 




Mínima de 13,2ºC

Actualmente, céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura nos 21ºC




Bom fim de semana!


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Em Grândola a mínima foi de 9,9°C..agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 20,5°C com 44%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2009 às 10:39)

Quem não saiba pensa que vai chover!tempo sombrio com nuvens médias e altas.
20,2°C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Mai 2009 às 10:59)

Bons dias...

Por aqui calor com força e nuvens altas e alguns cumulos de parecensa convectiva...
Cheira-me a trovoada por aqui... isto está muito esquisito nestas bandas!!

Parece já haver alguma festa a SW/O de Sagres 








Acho que os modelos andam á toa com isto...


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2009 às 18:46)

Extremos de hoje em Grândola:
mínima:9,9°C
máxima:25,9°C

Agora estão 23,7°C, 23%HR, 1021hpa é vento fraco...


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2009 às 22:11)

Neste momento em Grândola estou com céu com algumas nuvens altas e 14,9°C, 61%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

O dia de hoje já não foi tão quente como ontem...a máxima ficou-se nos 25,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

Sigo com 16,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes neste momento, com 1014,6 hpa.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2009 às 09:30)

Manhã de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Vento fraco de sueste.





Alentejo Central -Manhã primaveril com céu encoberto e aguaceiros dispersos

Atenção às próximas horas para o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, pois aparece que vão ser as primeiras zonas a estarem sobre o efeito do mau tempo.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 10:03)

mínima em Grândola de 12,6°C, pingou de madrugada! Agora céu encoberto e vejo a chuva a caminho Pq consigo ver os fios de chuva.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Já chove mas fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2009 às 10:23)

V.R.S.A.

Tempo abafado e medonho... presença de mammatus pouco desenvolvidas e aguaceiros fracos mas grossos(as pingas) neste momento!

Lá vai isto ficar cheio de poeirada!!

A imagem de sat. está com bom aspecto e promete um dia com emoções fortes tal como os modelos!!

A ver se concretiza... Já tenho saudades de ouvir o rujir das nuvens!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2009 às 11:00)

Por aqui o aguaceiro acabou... e se voces vissem os carros Estão todos castanhos cheios de pó!!! hehehe

Agora uma ou outra aberta...


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 11:25)

Vão caindo uns pingos de vez em quando, estão 20°C por Grândola


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 12:55)

Vejo uma célula a caminho de Grândola e tem bom aspecto!tempo ameno 25°C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2009 às 12:59)

Neste momento chove moderado com picos fortes puxados a vento!!

Nada de faiscas ate agora!!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2009 às 13:20)

já a algumas descargas no litoral sul e algarve 







Radar IM  : 13h


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2009 às 13:59)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 25.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

Estalou um trovão , raios partam o tempo, durante a semana sol e calor ao fim de semana sempre a mesma ...... Malditos pingos que só sujam tudo


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

A Caminho de Setubal pelo alentejo tudo muito negro especialmente a oeste e vão caindo uns pingos com 25°C


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 15:33)

Apanhei um forte aguceiro a seguir a Alcacer, até fazia fumo na estrada tal a força com que caía, de 26°C caiu para 18°C... agora estou a entrar noutro aguceiro que tem um aspecto magnífico  raios neste momento mesmo a minha frente


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

aqui não chove...

mas avisto uma escuridão a SW/W


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Boa tarde,
Tarde de calor abafado, com uma valente suestada.
Atmosfera propícia a trovoadas, principalmente mais para o interior.
Já choveu de manhã, com 0,6mm no Sitio das Fontes, e trovejou também.
O vento sopra forte, com um máximo de 57,9km/h até agora.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2009 às 18:47)

Boa tarde,

aqui perto de Tavira aguaceiros ocasionalmente moderados até meio da tarde, com algumas abertas pelo meio, e alguns trovões. Vi um relâmpago difuso. Temperatura acima dos 20ºC. À hora do almoço o vento esteve forte de Este/Sueste. Agora tempo sereno com muito sol!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2009 às 19:54)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 19.5ºC


dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos a moderados e algum vento moderado..

nada de trovoadas hoje..só as vi passar ao lado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2009 às 23:23)

Report do dia:

Eram 14:20 começou a cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de pequeno granizo... e por volta da 16:10 começou a trovoada em Monte Gordo...mas pouca coisa em ambos dos casos... 

Pelo menos ja vi 2 raios...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mai 2009 às 22:22)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ chuva fraca ] 

> vento fraco

> 16.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2009 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de céu nublado para não ter muito calor a ver o jogo, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

Estremoz: neste momento com céu parcialmente nublado, 14,8 ºC e 1011 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite deixou 0,8mm de chuva.
Está mais fresquinho, mas a minima desta noite foi de 16,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
O céu agora está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,2 ºC (15h21)
Mínima = 14,4 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Manhã ventosa e com alguns aguaceiros fracos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2009 às 00:30)

Estremoz (dados actuais): 11,2 ºC e 1017 hPa. Temperatura máxima de ontem = 21,4 ºC (10h36).


----------



## Brunomc (13 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ chuva fraca ]

> vento fraco

> 15.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (14 Mai 2009 às 13:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento moderado com algumas rajadas

> 17.0ºC


----------



## Sueste (14 Mai 2009 às 16:01)

Olá boa tarde!

Este topico anda muito morto.....já não venho cá já há algum tempo.

Hoje o dia está um pouco mais quente, comparando com os dias passados, graças ao vento de Norte/Noroeste.

A temperatura actual é de 24.0ºC...


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Mai 2009 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui um dia bem quente hoje, registei uma mínima de 16,2ºC e uma máxima de 26,1ºC.
Neste momento o termómetro marca 25,4ºC, o higrómetro marca 18 % de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui um dia bem quente hoje, registei uma mínima de 16,2ºC e uma máxima de 26,1ºC.
> Neste momento o termómetro marca 25,4ºC, o higrómetro marca 18 % de humidade.



 Está-se bem no Algarve, aqui no Porto a máxima não deve ter ultrapassado os 18º.

P.S. A propósito, bem vindo ao Forum, |Ciclone|


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Mai 2009 às 19:41)

Bem neste momento o termómetro ainda marca 23,1ºC, mais calor do que o máximo dos últimos 5 dias...


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Aqui ficam os registos deste mês até ao dia de hoje:
	min	max
01-Mai	12,5 21,6
02-Mai	14,1	23,3
03-Mai	16,6	24,1
04-Mai	16,2	25,1
05-Mai	17,0	24,9
06-Mai	17,8	24,3
07-Mai	18,8 26,4
08-Mai	18,1	23,6
09-Mai	18,1	22,7
10-Mai	17,0	21,7
11-Mai	16,7	21,9
12-Mai	15,2	22,8
13-Mai	14,0	22,6
*14-Mai* *16,2	26,1*







Hoje foi a segunda máxima mais alta do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Estremoz (dados de Quinta-feira): 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 19,8 ºC (15h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Horas centrais do dia muito ventosos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia
Por aqui manhã bem mais fria que ontem, a temperatura mínima foi 13,6ºC, neste momento vai nos 15,6ºC.


----------



## Sueste (15 Mai 2009 às 09:19)

Olá bom dia,

A manhã começou fresca, temperatura minima de 12.2ºC e às 09:00h estavam 16.4ºC, vento de Norte, se continuar assim o dia pode aquecer bem.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2009 às 13:22)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado com algumas rajadas

> 18.5ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 13:44)

Por aqui céu limpo.
A temperatura já atingiu os 23,5ºC, mas neste momento está nos 21,9ºC, bem mais baixa que ontem.


----------



## Sueste (15 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Durante a manhã, o vento rodou para Sul o que impediu a temperatura subir. 

A temperatura mais elevada, por agora, ficou-se pelos 23.3ºC.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento de S/SW e a temperatura é de 21.2ºC.


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 16:07)

Por aqui a temperatura está agora nos 23,3ºC tendo atingido os 23,7ºC às 14:40.


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 23:50)

Extremos hoje:
*T.Max: 25,3ºC
T.Min:13,6ºC*

Por agora o termómetro marca 18,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,6 ºC (17h08)
Mínima = 7,6 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Sueste (16 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

Olá boa noite,


Por cá ventinho fresco de Norte e céu limpo.

*Temp. Máx.* 25.1ºC

*Temp. Min.* 12.2ºC

*Temp. Actual *17.0ºC


Bom Fim de Semana


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Mai 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia
Hoje a temperatura mínima foi de 15,6ºC
Neste momento vai nos 19,7ºC
O céu está limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## Sueste (16 Mai 2009 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Por cá uma noite bem agradável com vento fraco de Norte. 

Durante o dia, algumas nuvens altas, um dia com cheirinho a verão.

*Temp. Máx.* 27.5ºC

*Temp. Min.* 14.8ºC

*Temp. Actual *20.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2009 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2009 às 23:26)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 23,6 ºC (17h33)
Mínima = 9,4 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Mai 2009 às 10:29)

Bom dia
Hoje está um dia de Verão aqui no Sul
Céu limpo, vento 5 a 15km/h, temperatura actual 23,2ºC a subir a um ritmo de 1,5ºC/h.


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Mai 2009 às 12:07)

Neste momento 26,1ºC e a subir a 1,8ºC/h
Parece que hoje vai ser o dia mais quente do ano até agora, o valor mais alto de 2009 até agora foi 26,4ºC dia 7 deste mês.
Entretanto já vai nos 26,2ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2009 às 12:16)

Boas, céu limpo, uma brisa fresca e sigo com 23.2ºC, nada mau


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

Por aqui 27,4ºC, humidade 19%, vento fraco.
Já é o dia mais quente do ano e a temperatura vai subindo a 1,7ºC/h 

Está um dia óptimo para ir à praia


----------



## Sueste (17 Mai 2009 às 14:51)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá, céu limpo e algum calor. Registei uma minima de 15.5ºC, e uma máxima até ao momento de 26.0ºC De momento tenho 23.6ºC


----------



## Sueste (17 Mai 2009 às 18:16)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura actual de 25.6ºC e uma máxima até ao momento de 26.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde,
> 
> Por cá, céu limpo e algum calor. Registei uma minima de 15.5ºC, e uma máxima até ao momento de 26.0ºC De momento tenho 23.6ºC



A máxima hoje na estação do Centro Ciência Viva de Tavira, foi 27,1ºC. E às 18h estava com 25,8ºC.

A EMA de Faro às 17h era a mais quente do país com 26,3ºC.


----------



## Sueste (17 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> A máxima hoje na estação do Centro Ciência Viva de Tavira, foi 27,1ºC. E às 18h estava com 25,8ºC.
> 
> A EMA de Faro às 17h era a mais quente do país com 26,3ºC.




Obrigado pela nota! Quando postei, na altura cá tinha 26ºC e Tavira 23.ºC. Por isso a minha duvida, podia ter problemas no meu sensor, mas parece que está tudo bem com ele.... só achei estranho...e como não quero enganar ninguem ...  lol


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,6 ºC (16h04)
Mínima = 11,9 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 22:28)

O Algarve (Faro) hoje liderou a boa distância de Beja. Foram efeitos antecipados do Olhanense ? 

1 	Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 	26.5 °C
2 	Beja (Portugal) 	23.3 °C
3 	Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 	22.9 °C
4 	Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 	22.6 °C
5 	Funchal (Portugal) 	22.1 °C
6 	Castelo Branco (Portugal) 	21.6 °C
7 	Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 	21.2 °C
8 	Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 	21.1 °C
9 	Montijo (Portugal) 	21.0 °C
10 	Porto Santo (Portugal) 	21.0 °C


----------



## Sueste (17 Mai 2009 às 23:12)

Olá boa noite,

Parece que sim, que este cheirinho a Verão, foram os efeitos antecipados do Olhanense 

*Temp. Máx.* 26.1ºC

*Temp. Min. *15.5ºC

*Temp. Actual * 17.7ºC


Boa Semana Pessoal


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui, no Sitio das Fontes, a máxima registada foi de 26,7ºC.
Esteve um belo dia de praia!!!


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mai 2009 às 00:42)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento nulo

> 12.5ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura 19,4ºC, humidade 33%, pressão 1019mb.
A temperatura mínima foi de 14,9ºC


----------



## Sueste (18 Mai 2009 às 12:03)

Olá bom dia,

Por cá, céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa.

Minima de 14.0ºC e neste momento estão 21.4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mai 2009 às 20:58)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado NW

> 16.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 23,1 ºC (17h07)
Mínima = 10,2 ºC (06h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA (dados de ontem):
Máxima = 24,8 ºC (15h54)
Mínima = 7,8 ºC (06h07) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2009 às 02:27)

Às 0h UTC (1h local), o Barlavento algarvio era a região mais quente do país, na casa dos 18ºC.
Já em Portimão, estavam 10,2ºC.






Às 2h25, a estação de Faro, Posto turismo estava com 18,4ºC e Tavira com 18,2ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mai 2009 às 09:53)

Boas,



Manhã a cheirar a verão, com a temperatura neste momento a rondar os 20ºC para uma máxima esperada de 30º/31ºC


----------



## Costa (20 Mai 2009 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> Às 0h UTC (1h local), o Barlavento algarvio era a região mais quente do país, na casa dos 18ºC.
> Já em Portimão, estavam 10,2ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



E às 08h já o Sotavento estava mais quente que o Barlavento


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2009 às 10:48)

Ups, trocámos o Barlavento com o Sotavento!

Barlavento é de Sagres a Albufeira.
Sotavento é de Loulé a Castro Marim.






Peço desculpa aos algarvios.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 12:06)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco

> 19.5ºC

19.5ºC será mesmo esta a temperatura?? 
tou a achar muito baixa para esta hora..estranho  mas é o que marca..lol


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco

> 23.0ºC

acho que o meu sensor não tá bom..lol

ou então e mesmo esta a temperatura por aqui...mesmo estranho

temperaturas ás 12h [ Estações do IM ]

Alcácer do Sal - 23.5ºC
Alvalade - 24.7ºC
Estremoz - 26.1ºC
Évora - 26.2ºC
Portel - 27.1ºC

e eu aqui por vendas novas á mesma hora tinha 19.5ºC..isto não é normal

pena não ter uma oregon para comparar..


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

afinal o sensor parece estar bom..

tive aqui a consultar umas estações amadoras e algumas do IM e parece haver uma grande diferença nas temperaturas entre o Litoral e Interior 

alguém aqui para dar uma opinião sobre o assunto??


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2009 às 13:38)

Brunomc disse:


> afinal o sensor parece estar bom..
> 
> tive aqui a consultar umas estações amadoras e algumas do IM e parece haver uma grande diferença nas temperaturas entre o Litoral e Interior
> 
> alguém aqui para dar uma opinião sobre o assunto??




As temperaturas mais elevadas no interior já estavam previstas hoje. Pode de facto ter havido um problema momentâneo. A temperatura ás 12h por Vendas Novas deve ter andado na casa dos 23 graus sensivelmente olhando para as estações do IM em redor...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 15:58)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco

> 27.5¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

Algum calor pela raia alentejana, de uma forma geral.

Às 15h, a Amareleja tinha *32,0 ºC* na EMA.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2009 às 16:18)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está limpo e a máxima foi de 26,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Costa (20 Mai 2009 às 17:12)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Algum calor pela raia alentejana, de uma forma geral.
> 
> Às 15h, a Amareleja tinha *32,0 ºC* na EMA.



14h.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2009 às 17:17)

Costa disse:


> 14h.



Não. 14h UTC são 15h em Portugal Continental


----------



## Costa (20 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

vitamos disse:


> Não. 14h UTC são 15h em Portugal Continental



nunca tinha reparado nisso.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco

> 15.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Costa disse:


> nunca tinha reparado nisso.



Isso só acontece no horário de Verão, porque no horário de Inverno a hora UTC coincide com a hora real dessa estação.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 28,6 ºC (16h15)
Mínima = 10,5 ºC (06h17) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Um dia já bem quente.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 12:05)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco SW

> 24.5¤C


ontem a esta hora tinha 19.5¤C..vejam só a diferença :-D


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

estou em montemor-o-novo com 27.0¤C


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 15:22)

vou com 24.5¤C em Montemor-o-Novo..a temperatura ja desceu um bocado


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 16:04)

cheguei agora a vendas novas com 21.5¤C 

hoje em vez de subir ta a descer..lol


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco a moderado

> 21.0ºC 

21.0ºC o que o vento de SW/W faz


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mai 2009 às 16:38)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui um dia ventoso e algo fresco onde registo 21ºC!

Nuvens altas e alguns cumulos... e nada de especial!!

A ver se isto anima amanha!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 17:00)

a prova que o meu sensor está afinado..

Temperaturas ás 16h

Vendas Novas - 21.5ºC [ sensor opel ]
Alcácer do Sal - 21.1ºC [ Est. IM ]
Setúbal - 21.0ºC [ Est. IM ]


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

Estremoz:

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado por uma acentuada subida da temperatura mínima (16,9 ºC às 05h39). A manhã aqueceu imenso, com a temperatura a aproximar-se dos 28 ºC; depois, a partir do meio-dia, tem vindo sempre a descer, estando agora nos 20,6 ºC.
O céu apresentou-se algo nublado nas horas centrais do dia, tornando-se limpo ao final da tarde. O vento de oeste tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde, sendo agora moderado. Pressão atmosférica actual de 1013 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Mai 2009 às 11:02)

Hoje a temperatura ha baixado en Huelva, 
neste momento 20º, ceu limpo, e vento
de Oeste fraco.

Informaçao en o blog:

www.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com


----------



## Kraliv (22 Mai 2009 às 15:31)

Boas,


Sexta-Feira 




Dia agradável aqui pelo alentejo central, com a temperatura a não atingir os valores dos últimos dias, de resto com já se esperava.
A temperatura mínima foi de 11,3ºC.

Neste momento registo 23,5ºC (Máx. até ao momento) e o vento é fraco, 4,7Km/h, de SSW.


Vamos então aguardar para ver se o dia de amanhã será de festa aqui pelo interior 



Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mai 2009 às 16:55)

por aqui vou com uma temperatura de 23.0¤C e vento fraco..


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens a taparem o sol de vez em enquanto e um dia relativamente fresco.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui a máxima hoje foi de 21,1ºC e a mínima de 15,0ºC.
Neste momento a temperatura esta nos 18,9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

Por aqui dia marcado por nuvens altas...e vento fresco.

Voces há espera que venha de oeste ... e eu á espera do Sul!!!

www.sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 25,4 ºC (14h55)
Mínima = 12,8 ºC (06h03) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

A malta de Madrid deve estar em alta...

http://www.sat24.com/sp

A coisa aparenta estar forte por lá!!!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 01:12)

por aqui tudo calmo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco 

estou com 15.5ºC 

vi uns clarões a oeste quando ia a caminho de casa...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 08:26)

bom dia a todos..um inicio d manhã com o céu muito nublado e vento fraco..tenho 15.5¤C e ainda nao choveu :-D bem vou pra minha horta apanhar umas batatas antex que começe para ai a chover..lol


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 09:27)

aguaceiros fracos a moderados por aqui desde as 9h..neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 11:01)

cai neste momento um aguaceiro fraco a moderado..


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 11:02)

O *Daniel Vilão* encontra-se neste momento em Évora.

Relata, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e cerca de *17ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já cairam uns aguaceiros, contabilizando até agora 1,0mm de precipitação no Sitio das Fontes.

Céu nublado com boas abertas, temperatura nos 18,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Na Serra de Monchique formou-se uma pequena célula que segue pelo Baixo Alentejo


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

O *Daniel Vilão* diz que em Évora, chuva moderada e cerca de 19ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

aqui tenho céu muito nublado e 16.5¤C

agora nao chove


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

Aqui em Portel acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro, durante cerca de 10 minutos. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe, mas devem passar ao lado.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Daqui de Lagoa consegue-se observar a formação de uma nova célula com algum potencial por cima de Monchique...parece que a serra de Monchique está a servir de rampa de lançamento de várias células para o Alentejo!!


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2009 às 14:19)

David sf disse:


> Aqui em Portel acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro, durante cerca de 10 minutos. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe, mas devem passar ao lado.



Há mais de meia hora que chove sem parar. A trovoada está mais próxima, mas ainda não se vêem os relâmpagos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mai 2009 às 15:03)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui grandes celulas vao passando ao lado...

Daqui a um bocado vou atras de alguma


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 15:11)

aqui ja nao chove a 2h..tem estado céu muito nublado com umas boas abertas..o vento tem estado fraco de S/SW


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 15:14)

Uma boa trovoada vai-se desenvolvendo agora, deslocando-se para norte; a parte frontal está agora entre o Redondo e o Alandroal. Aqui no Alandroal ouve-se constantes trovões nos últimos vinte minutos.
Começou a chover agora mesmo o Alandroal.


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 15:27)

*Daniel Vilão*

Localização: _Évora_

Chuviscos e *17,0ºC*





Brunomc disse:


> aguaceiros fracos a moderados por aqui desde as 9h..neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado



O Daniel Vilão diz que a temperatura oscilou entre os 11,5ºC e 12,5ºC, pelas 9h15.
Em Vendas Novas.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mai 2009 às 15:32)

Nada de especial com a trovoada que foi referida no post acima pelo Gerofil!! 
Segue o seu caminho agora por cima da Serra d'Ossa (podem ver a WebCam no site MeteoRedondo)

Foram mais as vozes (trovões) do que as nozes (chuva)..


Talvez tenha registado 1 a 2mm, nada de mais.




PS: Pela imagem Sat. parecem estar mais algumas formações a caminho.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

tenho trovoada a SE..ja oiço barulho..tenho 21.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

ja vi uns relâmpagos..


----------



## snowstorm (23 Mai 2009 às 16:21)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*





Animação no alentejo!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 16:28)

neste momento ainda não chove..parece que são 2 células juntas  uma já ta mais a Este e a outra vem ai atráz...ja vi mais relâmpagos e barulho com fartura


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

Tarde espectacular no baixo Alentejo com a serra de Monchique a servir de maternidade a células cujo outflow boundary faz depois nascer outras. São tantas que nalgumas situações acabam por se prejudicar umas às outras.

Nasceu agora uma a leste de Setúbal. 

*Animação satélite da tarde:* (1.5Mb)


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

> Nasceu agora uma a leste de Setúbal.


 tá mesmo aqui ao meu lado...


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 16:47)

*Daniel Vilão​*
Localização: _Évora_ 

Temperatura: *17,0ºC*


Localização: _Montemor_

Temperatura: *20,5ºC*

"Já houve descargas a Norte de Montemor e caí um aguaceiro moderado. A temperatura caiu dos 20,5ºC para os 14,5ºC"


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 17:18)

são umas atráz das outras mas nenhuma passa aqui...tudo ao lado 

estas células duram pouco tempo e so trazem precipitação no centro da célula.. ta fraco

neste momento estão a cair uns aguaceiros fracos..


----------



## Stormrider (23 Mai 2009 às 18:34)

.36 milimetros ás 16h.è muita fruta.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

Stormrider disse:


> .36 milimetros ás 16h.è muita fruta.



Qual foi a estação ?


----------



## Stormrider (23 Mai 2009 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> Qual foi a estação ?



Mertola


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Deixo aqui uma amostra da 1º célula que apareceu a SE de Vendas Novas esta tarde..


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Stormrider disse:


> .36 milimetros ás 16h.è muita fruta.








E volta a somar mais 16,2mm


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

E não foi só nessa zona, aquela célula próxima de Setúbal/Alcacér também largou muita água...

*Estimativa de precipitação acumulada*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

De volta da zona de Évora e Montemor-o-Novo.

Obrigado ao *João* por ter publicado os meus relatos.

Pelas 8:45h da manhã, após a entrada na Margem Sul, continuavam as abertas, mas logo após ter passado a placa do Poceirão, terra de fenómenos meteorológicos estranhos, cai um aguaceiro forte que durou até ao fim da freguesia do Poceirão, onde já voltava a brilhar o sol, embora timidamente.

---

Entretanto, depois da chuvada na zona de Montemor-o-Novo, medi com o meu carro *14,0 ºC* em Vendas Novas e *12,5 ºC* em Bombel, entre as 17h e as 17:15h, respectivamente.

Na terra extrema do Poceirão, a temperatura disparou de imediato para os *20,0 ºC* à passagem por lá, tendo ainda subido aos *21,5 ºC* pelas 17:45h.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

> Na terra extrema do Poceirão, a temperatura disparou de imediato para os 20,0 ºC à passagem por lá, tendo ainda subido aos 21,5 ºC pelas 17:45h.



grande diferença


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e pouco nublado variando ao longo do dia, caiu um aguaceiro torrencial que durou cerca de 5 minutos e que deixou 4 mm, de resto, nunca mais caiu nada.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC
actual: 17.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 21:15)

Instabilidade dispersa e variável. A cerca de 30 minutos existia uma área precipitável a Oeste do Redondo; neste momento temos uma célula activa muito próximo de Borba, acercando-se por Sudoeste.

Vista para Sudoeste, a partir do  do Alandroal (20h15):





Vista para Oeste, a partir do Alandroal (21h00), com manchas de precipitação:





Vista para Noroeste, a partir do Alandroal (21h05), com célula perto de Borba:





Entretanto telefonei para vários números em Mértola e não ocorreu nada de especial na localidade esta tarde, em termos de precipitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Pelas 8:45h da manhã, após a entrada na Margem Sul, continuavam as abertas, mas logo após ter passado a placa do Poceirão, terra de fenómenos meteorológicos estranhos, cai um aguaceiro forte que durou até ao fim da freguesia do Poceirão, onde já voltava a brilhar o sol, embora timidamente.

---

Vários foram os aguaceiros que caíram em Évora, pela manhã e mesmo pela hora de almoço, com a temperatura na cidade a nunca ultrapassar os *19 ºC*.

Caiu um aguaceiro forte e de longa duração na zona de Montemor-o-Novo, pelas 16:45h, com algumas descargas eléctricas vislumbradas a Norte.

Entretanto, depois da chuvada na zona de Montemor-o-Novo, medi com o meu carro *14,0 ºC* em Vendas Novas e *12,5 ºC* em Bombel, entre as 17h e as 17:15h, respectivamente.

Na terra extrema do Poceirão já havia abertas e a temperatura disparou de imediato para os *20,0 ºC* à passagem por lá, tendo ainda subido aos *21,5 ºC* pelas 17:45h.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

Alandroal: Manhã de aguaceiros fracos, dispersos e pouco frequentes. Várias células desenvovem-se agora a noroeste e a norte. Temperatura mínima de 12 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 14:02)

Algumas fotografias que retratam as células que avistei ontem, entre as 17h e as 17:15h, no caminho entre Montemor-o-Novo (Nossa Senhora da Vila) e Cabrela, bem perto de Vendas Novas. A última foi tirada já em Vendas Novas.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Trovoada neste momento a oeste, noroeste e norte do Alandroal.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 15:35)

Alandroal: Não foi muita mas choveu cerca de meia hora, com trovoada à mistura. Agora a principal célula de instabilidade já se encontra no sul do concelho do Alandroal e segue para sueste (talvez esteja já muito próximo de Monsaraz).


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 15:45)

trovoada por aqui..

mas ainda não chove

a células estão todas no interior...


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 16:10)

tá a chover bem a NW/N de mim


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 16:29)

o trepkos relata trovoada e aguaceiros fortes em montemor o novo....

por aqui aguaceiros moderados por enquanto..


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 16:31)

aguaceiro forte por aqui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

Boas pessoal...

Com ontem foi dia de caçada, vou partilhar com vocês as minhas fotos de eleição... A celula que acompanhei foi a de Mértola...

Ora bem começado pelo mapa para se orientarem e os meus pontos de observação:






Estava sensivelmente a 30km de Mertola, entre a vila de Martim Longo e Giões(pequena localidade) onde os planaltos são lindos e optimos miradouros para este tipo de situções. Passando ainda no Pereiro onde tirei fotos á estação do IM. Estas povoações e vilas pertencem ao concelho de Alcoutim, onde dislubram a paisagem da Serra Algarvia a sul e a Norte o imenso Alentejo.

1º-Duas fotos tiradas á celula de Mértola, ainda á Passagem de Castro Marim em direcção a Norte pela IC27:











2º Há chegada aos planaltos de Giões (Martim Longo), naquelas estradas de cabras que se dirigem até aos altos dos cerros onde passei 5 horas do meu dia:































O aparato elétrico era disperso e muito rapido o que me impediu de fotografar um raio que fosse, mas confesso que é uma tecnica a melhorar, pois a beleza do espectaculo de ontem seria melhor documentado, em fotos!!

Contudo, espero que gostem destas fotos que partilho com vocês 

Dia: 23-Maio-2009 (tarde)


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

caiu aqui uma bela carga de agua durante 15 minutos..nada mau 

edit 16h55 - > céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados e o vento está fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 17:07)

]ToRnAdO[;145680 disse:
			
		

> Boas pessoal...
> 
> Com ontem foi dia de caçada, vou partilhar com vocês as minhas fotos de eleição... A celula que acompanhei foi a de Mértola...



Excelentes fotografias, *]Tornado[* ! 

Um acontecimento muito bem acompanhado.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 17:14)

boas fotos Tornado 

gosto especialmente da 4ª foto 


bem por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas já não chove...


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 17:49)

ta-se a formar uma célula mesmo aqui por cima de Vendas Novas 

edit 17h54 - já caem uns aguaceiros moderados

edit 17h55 - aguaceiro forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

Obrigadão...

Elas andam aqui a rondarem... vamos ver se é desta que V.R.S.A. tem alguma coisa de barulhento...



Gosto muito das imagens sat!!


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 17:59)

chove a potes...

edit 18h15 - Trovoada por aqui


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2009 às 18:09)

Boas

Boas fotografias By Tornado  

Parabéns pela caçada.

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

continua a chover bem por aqui 

aguaceiros fortes


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 18:44)

Belas fotos tornado ]*ToRnAdO[*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 19:04)

Algumas fotografias tiradas esta tarde em Estremoz (Entre as 16h30 e as 17h10):

Junto ao modelo






Voltado para Sudoeste (em direcção de Évora)





Voltado para Oeste (em direcção a Arraiolos)





Voltado para Noroeste (zona com maior instabilidade, com descargas eléctricas)


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

no radar do IM ás 18h30 nota-se bem a mancha vermelha sobre Vendas Novas  chovia bem


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 19:22)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 14.5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 20:01)

Por aqui vem a animação a caminho!! Muito negro mesmo!!

Esta negro a norte e muitas bandas de chuva e inclusive vim agora do rio já vi um raio!!

Preparar-me para a festa!

Fotos no rio mais logo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

]ToRnAdO[;145745 disse:
			
		

> Por aqui vem a animação a caminho!! Muito negro mesmo!!
> 
> Esta negro a norte e muitas bandas de chuva e inclusive vim agora do rio já vi um raio!!
> 
> ...




Não houve festa para as minhas bandas...passou ao lado  mas ficam algumas fotos no rio desta celula:

















É assim quem despeço da Guida... 

Mas está de parabens esta depressão!! Descarregou bem


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 22:42)

Boas fotos Tornado tal como as de ontem, provavelmente não são o que querias mas são lindas  Melhores dias virão, e quem corre por gosto não cansa.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2009 às 22:51)

Belas fotos tornado  é pena que só se tenha ficado pelas formações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 22:51)

Vince disse:


> Boas fotos Tornado tal como as de ontem, provavelmente não são o que querias mas são lindas  Melhores dias virão, e quem corre por gosto não cansa.



Obrigadão Vinve! Não era bem aquilo que queria apanhar, mas matou a pulga!!

Venha mais!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Belas fotos tornado  é pena que só se tenha ficado pelas formações.



Obrigadao!

É verdade... Estava mais densa a norte... via-se bem as bandas de chuva intensa... inclusive um raio muito rapido ao fundo...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2009 às 02:10)

*Dilúvio de granizo no Concelho de Marvão*

_Hoje, 24 de Maio de 2009, num percurso pelo Concelho de Marvão a distribuir o cartaz da “Caminhada de Apresentação dos Candidatos do Movimento por Marvão” assisti a um verdadeiro dilúvio de granizo na zona de Fronteira, Galegos e Porto da Espada, como nunca tinha visto.
Preocupado com os estragos do carro, tive que parar debaixo de uma árvore para que o impacto no pára-brisas não fosse tão forte. Já na estrada de acesso ao Porto da Espada a paragem deveu-se à quantidade de granizo que caía e que estava acumulado na estrada. Refira-se que em pouco tempo a temperatura desceu até aos *6 graus*._
PERCURSOS


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2009 às 07:32)

Boa reportagem, *]ToRnAdO[* 

O vídeo está excelente *Gerofil* , bom achado


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mai 2009 às 17:59)

Boas,


Tornado, parabéns pelas fotos 

Aqui pela minha zona não aconteceu nada de especial. 
Sábado ainda registei 2mm numa trovoada ligeira pela tarde, mas ontem, Domingo apenas um aguaceiro fracote pela manhã (a estação nem registou) e alguns trovões pela tarde mas sem registo de precipitação.


Hoje tem sido um dia frescote com a temperatura a não chegar aos 20ºC, a máxima registada foi apenas de 19,6ºC.


Vêm aí uns dias acima de 30ºC, toca então a aproveitar esses dias de calor até ao final do mês...porque parece que depois iremos ter mais uns dias frescotes na entrada de Junho


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 19,7 ºC (13h52)  Sim, 19,7 ºC !!! 
Mínima = 12,4 ºC (06h40) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,7 ºC  (fresco!!!)
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 26,2 ºC (17h32)
Mínima = 9,7 ºC (06h10) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Acentuada subida da temperatura máxima no dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2009 às 19:32)

O sotavento algarvio a sair beneficiado com esta correnteza de norte! 





Máximas:
30,3ºC Santa Bárbara De Nexe, Faro
30,1ºC Tavira
28,6ºC Almancil


----------



## Brunomc (26 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado

> 21.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

No Sitio das Fontes a máxima já foi bem quente, com 29,8ºC registados às 16h15.

Por agora sigo com 21,6ºC nesse mesmo local!!! Bela noite!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 16.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2009 às 07:25)

Faro deverá ter tido hoje a primeira mínima tropical do ano.





No posto de turismo, desde as 0h, a temperatura variou entre os 23,9ºC às 00h00 e os 21,1ºC às 6h29.
Agora segue com 22,7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2009 às 10:13)

São 10h10 da manhã, e já registo 27,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
A minima da noite foi de 18,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 11:52)

O nosso amigo forista _Daniel Vilão_ encontra-se perto de Mértola com *28ºC* de Temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

*Daniel Vilão*

Perto de Beja antes de chegar a Serpa registava *29,0ºC*

Já num baixio, em Baleizão ele media *32,0ºC*

(Temperaturas medidas por um carro)


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

Bom, é preciso recuar alguns anos, desde da última noite tropical em Maio, desde do ano 2003 e 2004 que não tinha uma mínima tão alta e afirmo que é um recorde absoluto desde que tenho dados. Referir que à meia-noite tinha uns impressionantes 25ºC.
Mínima de 21.4ºC, o anterior recorde foi de 20.1ºC.Neste momento, sigo com 26.0ºC, começou o inferno das noites tropicais e mal dormidas, e pelo jeito que isto vai o Verão vai ser lindo.


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, é preciso recuar alguns anos, desde da última noite tropical em Maio, desde do ano 2003 e 2004 que não tinha uma mínima tão alta e afirmo que é um recorde absoluto desde que tenho dados. Referir que à meia-noite tinha uns impressionantes 25ºC.
> Mínima de 21.4ºC, o anterior recorde foi de 20.1ºC.Neste momento, sigo com 26.0ºC, começou o inferno das noites tropicais e mal dormidas, e pelo jeito que isto vai o Verão vai ser lindo.



voces já tiveram umas noites quentinhas
mas o que impersiona é a bela cidade de sines, que farta de surpreender-nos em dias de lestada, ás 12h seguia com 30.8Cº e 23%rh


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e com vento moderado de leste, o Algarve está em alerta amarelo devido à forte ondulação de sueste entre 2 a 3 metros.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC (deverá ser alterada até à meia-noite)
actual: 22.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2009 às 00:30)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 27,9 ºC (16h33)
Mínima = 15,6 ºC (06h53) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O dia de ontem foi marcado pelo vento moderado durante a manhã e o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, a leste e durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mai 2009 às 16:11)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado

> 33.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2009 às 16:41)

Estremoz: hoje o dia tem sido marcado pela presença do vento moderado de leste, que soprou com rajadas fortes durante a manhã. Por agora 29,8 ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas na linha do horizonte (no sentido norte).


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

SINES CHEGOU A 32.5Cº


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mai 2009 às 19:40)

por aqui ainda estou com uns incriveis 32.0¤C e vento fraco..hoje vai estar uma noite de verão :-)


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 27.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 30,2 ºC (16h56)
Mínima = 17,9 ºC (06h01) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Temperatura a atingir os 30 ºC pela primeira vez neste ano. Atenção à descida de pressão durante o dia = formação da depressão de origem térmica no interior da Península durante as horas centrais do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *30,2 ºC* (dia 28); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2009 às 23:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia normal, muita suestada como é hábito, por esta zona.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 21.4ºC

Será que vem aí a 2ªnoite tropical do ano ainda em Maio


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

sines ás 12h já com 32.2Cº após uma minima de 17.5Cº
Já é a 3º maxima maior que 30Cº


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 16:46)

Estremoz: tempo quente com temperatura a rondar os 30 graus. Durante a manhã o vento foi moderado de leste, tendo já enfraquecido.
Observa-se que há um grande desenvolvimento de nebulosidade nas últimas duas horas na zona a oeste de Vendas Novas ...


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

por aqui céu pouco nublado..avisto nuvens altas a Sul de Vendas Novas..o vento continua fraco


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mai 2009 às 19:03)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 35.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2009 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas agora está a ficar escuro e com uma cor tipo alaranjado, a fazer lembrar as famosas nuvens de trovoada, está uma linha de instabilidade a sul do Algarve onde tem causado aguaceiros, por isso, vamos aguardar, mas dá a ideia que não se desloca para terra, de salientar foi o vento forte durante todo o dia, só diminuiu de intensidade a partir do fim da tarde..

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 22:58)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 31,8 ºC (17h19)
Mínima = 18,1 ºC (06h33) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Pressão atmosférica relativamente baixa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *31,8 ºC* (dia 29); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2009 às 08:39)

Primeira noite tropical do ano, com temperatura mínima de 20,2 ºC às 06h20. Pressão atmosférica actual de 1012 hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 10:48)

20.6 ºC às 6 e pouca da manhã?!

Quentinho, hã?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Mai 2009 às 14:59)

Belas formações de CB a Leste (já sobre território de Espanha). São já bem visíveis no radar e nas imagens de satélite e há já registo de descargas eléctricas. Não coloco imagens porque estou sem máquina... Dia de grande calor pelo Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Boas malta...

Aqui o calor tambem foi uma constante todo o dia... optimo para a praia!!

Tambem tive o prazer de dislumbrar a celula a este de mim... estava enorma mas sem grande beleza, pois estava em formação!!Foi o momento alto da tarde meteorologicamente falando!! Mas foi pouca sorte pois o vento mudou para Sul e por vezes SW...senão 
Neste momento inicio de noite tropical boa para a esplanada e respectivas 'loirinhas'


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2009 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com as formações a nordeste, de resto, nada mais.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC

Bom, vou ver é se vejo alguma loirinha


----------



## bezaranha (30 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Vila Nova de Sto André
máx. 27.8º
min. 20.3º

neste momento estão 22.7º


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 02:38)

19.5¤C e o vento está fraco ou mesmo nulo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2009 às 16:22)

Pelos Algarves, dia relativamente fresco, com nebulosidade e prontos, chega o domingo e é sempre a mesma coisa, sigo com 22.1ºC que é a máxima até agora, brisa de sudoeste. Realmente a minha memória diz-me que ao fim de semana o tempo é sempre estragado e isto já lá vai uns anitos


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

trovoada no Algarve...


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

daqui consigo avistar as torres no algarve..

zoom no maximo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mai 2009 às 19:12)

Mais uma ao lado 

Pouca sorte!!


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 19:16)

> Mais uma ao lado
> 
> Pouca sorte!!



tiveste azar...para a proxima pode ser que tenhas mais sorte  

por aqui vou com céu limpo e 25.0ºC 

nota-se uma ligeira brisa maritima


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

Tarde muito interessante no sotavento algarvio, com formação de uma célula a noroeste do concelho de Alcoutim, que se estendeu depois  até ao litoral oeste da província de Huelva, atravessando parte dos concelhos de Alcoutime e de Castro Marim e «roçando» a foz do Guadiana, com precipitação e descargas eléctricas associadas. Fenómeno frequente na minha infância, mas raro nos últimos anos.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 19:26)

> Tarde muito interessante no sotavento algarvio, com formação de uma célula a noroeste do concelho de Alcoutim, que se estendeu depois até ao litoral oeste da província de Huelva, atravessando parte dos concelhos de Alcoutime e de Castro Marim e «roçando» a foz do Guadiana, com precipitação e descargas eléctricas associadas. Fenómeno frequente na minha infância, mas raro nos últimos anos.







ainda deu algumas descargas


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

fui agora ao terraço que tenho virado pra sul e ja se nota bem a humidade a aumentar..ta uma brisa fresca de SW/W


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

vou com 20.0¤C


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

frederico disse:


> Tarde muito interessante no sotavento algarvio, com formação de uma célula a noroeste do concelho de Alcoutim, que se estendeu depois  até ao litoral oeste da província de Huelva, atravessando parte dos concelhos de Alcoutime e de Castro Marim e «roçando» a foz do Guadiana, com precipitação e descargas eléctricas associadas. Fenómeno frequente na minha infância, mas raro nos últimos anos.



Sim, tenho muitas saudades desses tempos, em que formavam-se células na Serra do Caldeirão e desciam até ao litoral com aguaceiros e trovoadas, mas ultimamente é muito raro de se ver., belos Maios esses tão maravilhosos que eram., esta tarde a célula estava mesmo em frente a Olhão.

Dia fresquinho e a zona do país mais fresca, acho que o Algarve ainda perde o estatuto de sol e praia, porque esta semana foi para esquecer, 1º o sueste forte depois o sudoeste fresco.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:

Mínima = 18,7 ºC (06h11) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,2* ºC (dia 30); Temp. mínima = 6,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 23:06)

o nevoeiro anda alto. .lol tenho o céu encoberto..vejo a lua tapada de vez enquando


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 23:50)

17.5¤C e nevoeiro em altura..o vento está fraco


----------

